

Kazakh Hacks Twitter's 140-Character Limit with Post Mocking That Limit  - kirinkalia
http://www.launch.is/blog/kazakh-hacks-twitters-140-character-limit-with-post-mocking.html

======
georgemcbay
This is not a hack, this is just bad character encoding handling on the
website.

